
Wolf Species Rebounds in Southwest - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wolf-species-rebounds-in-southwest-angering-ranchers-11586257201
======
tony_cannistra
I also can't read the article, but am an ecologist who has thought a lot about
this issue. Last month my colleague Ethan (also an ecologist) wrote a very
honest piece for High Country News about developing an opinion about this
issue, worth sharing here for certain: [https://www.hcn.org/issues/52.3/south-
wolves-colorado-throws...](https://www.hcn.org/issues/52.3/south-wolves-
colorado-throws-wolves-to-the-vote)

~~~
lazerpants
I didn't know about High Country News, looks like a great publication. Thanks.

~~~
tony_cannistra
sure thing; it is!

------
abruzzi
I can't read the article (well, past the first paragraph and a half) but I
live in the area where the wolf population is returning (southern NM) and it
is very controversial around here. When you get out of the city, and drive
through little ranching towns, you see billboard and lawn signs about
eradicating the Grey Wolf. At some level I sympathize with the ranchers. Their
livestock don't live in controlled pens, they have grazing permits with BLM
and they just wander the empty parts of the state, which makes them
susceptible to natural predators. At the same time, my environmentalist nature
applauds the return of animals like this to the ecosystem.

~~~
throwanem
Paying for a few extra cows doesn't seem like it'd break the bank.

~~~
tengbretson
> a few extra cows

If the solution here is just writing-off the lives of animals, then why bother
defending the lives of the wolves?

~~~
elhudy
Hate to break it to you, but the cow's lives were written off when they were
born.

------
pnw_hazor
Management of gray wolves in the State of Washington - we have been at it
while.

[https://wdfw.wa.gov/species-habitats/at-risk/species-
recover...](https://wdfw.wa.gov/species-habitats/at-risk/species-
recovery/gray-wolf)

------
jmpman
Wolves should return to their natural range. Times Square. Downtown LA. Union
Square. No reason for only country dwellers to have to fear for their
children’s safety while playing outside.

------
variaga
If you're interested in Wolf conservation and re-introduction and live in or
are visiting southern California, I can recommend (once the whole current mess
is over) visiting the California Wolf Center in Julian, CA:

[https://californiawolfcenter.org/](https://californiawolfcenter.org/)

If possible, I recommend going in the winter when it's cooler out (best when
it's actually raining a little) - the Wolves are more active then.

------
ABraidotti
I've been reading about how feral hogs are rapidly spreading across the US and
Canada. Might wolves help curtail their expansion?

~~~
pnw_hazor
Wolves are usually reintroduced into mountain regions. Invasive wild hogs seem
to be mostly in the lowlands. I have never seen one in WA wolf country.

"“They’re known to eat apples, they’re known to eat hops,” Bush said. “They
wallow in riparian environments and wetlands, which Washington has a lot of"

[https://www.nwnewsnetwork.org/post/feral-pigs-are-rise-
washi...](https://www.nwnewsnetwork.org/post/feral-pigs-are-rise-washington-
state)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/I1pV1](https://archive.md/I1pV1)

